# Merrydown Cider Factory, Horam - Oct '10



## mookster (Oct 14, 2010)

*pic heavy*

After Lillesden this was the second site of the day with my friend after a discussion over lunch as to where to head next, and after consulting the satnav we discovered this to be close by. So off we headed!

First a bit of history from here:



> More than 50 years of brewing history comes to an end this week when a cider company finally severs its connection with Sussex.
> 
> About two thirds of the workforce at Merrydown's plant in Horam, near Heathfield, will walk out for the final time early on Friday following the company's decision earlier this year [2004] to shut the site.
> 
> ...



It's stripped, very stripped, but still has enough to keep an explorer amused for a couple of hours, the light was really nice. Plus the access is a laugh!








































































So many unopened test bottles of Shloer!





















Sorry for the amount of pics, I tried cutting it down but I couldn't! A few more pics(!) can be found here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157625164657790

cheers for looking!


----------



## bonecollector (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice shots mate.
I used to drink loads of merrydown vintage down our local rec when i was younger, it was a nice cider.
Your last shot made me chuckle.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 15, 2010)

I like that place lots, nice shots too.


----------



## LiamWg (Oct 15, 2010)

Very good find mate. Nice pictures too  

looks like there is a lot to see there and the place isn't too chavved up which makes it even better 

The works schedule made me laugh


----------



## KooK. (Oct 15, 2010)

ooooOOOOooo...SCIENCE!

very cool, nice report.


----------



## lost (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice work young mookster.




Old Postcard - Merrydown Wine Co, Horam, Sussex by Spottedlaurel, on Flickr

This was posted on a car forum I visit recently


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 15, 2010)

Didnt this place have an apple crusher outside and some fish in the pond?Loved the last shot too


----------



## mookster (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers guys, it's a nice relaxed wander once you're inside



klempner69 said:


> Didnt this place have an apple crusher outside and some fish in the pond?Loved the last shot too



we saw the millstone out one of the windows but it was sandwiched between the building and the heras fencing which had cars and stuff parked right by it - the actual site is right behind the still open wine shop and on a busy street so you have to pick the right moment to access it. Don't be put off by the amount of CCTV cameras mounted on the building at the front either, they don't seem to be doing much.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL love the work schedule...where can I get a job like that???


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice one - I do like that fruit processing training manual


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 17, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Didnt this place have an apple crusher outside and some fish in the pond?Loved the last shot too


Yes, I was thinking about that. I was wondering if the fish were still okay. 
Nice explore and pics, Mookster.


----------

